# How do you adjust frontier steering gear?



## SNY (Mar 6, 2005)

How do you adjust the steering gear on a 2000 frontier? I have some freeplay in the steering wheel and i isolated it to the steering gear itself. Somehow they can be adjusted but not sure how.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

SNY said:


> How do you adjust the steering gear on a 2000 frontier? I have some freeplay in the steering wheel and i isolated it to the steering gear itself. Somehow they can be adjusted but not sure how.


At the top of the steering box, there should be a bolt-within-a-nut, or a screw-within-a-nut (kind of like how a rocker arm is held in place). You loosen the nut and then turn the adjusting bolt or screw to tighten the steering. Be careful how much you do this though because you don't want to make it too tight (I think you can mess up the gears that way). There's only supposed to be about 9lbs of force needed to move the steering wheel.

Is everything else on the steering column OK? 

BTW, the specification for my '04 allows for 1.38" of steering wheel play.


----------



## SNY (Mar 6, 2005)

I checked the column and everything on underside attached to steering gear and the freeplay is definately in the steering box.


----------

